# Miss my Springer



## Springer (Dec 21, 2004)

Sure did miss my springer today. Ended up not recovering three birds, the water in the area we were in today was just bad,way too much, I hope it is frozen the next time I get out. 
My shorthair does a pretty good job but she just doesn't get through the cattails when the water gets real deep. 
I defiantly didn't spend enough time training her to go through the cattails like I did with the springer.
My brother had one run across a plowed field that his dog couldn't keep up with.
We have went the whole season before without losing a bird.

We shot 12 of 15 today and came home with 9 so I would say we had a good day. My 13 year old shot his limit and then was complaining that I wasn't letting him shoot first but I told him that I was done letting him have first crack.


----------

